# University/college in Larnaca



## tami (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm moving with my family to Larnaca, and since I finished high school, I would like to continue my education. My desired field of study is finance. I don't speak Greek, so the only option for me is to go to a private college/university. Which ones are considered good, particularly for this field? I would like to get good education and improve my chances of getting a job when I finish. I found two colleges there - Intercollege and P.A. college. But I know absolutely nothing about their reputation, and about private colleges' reputation at all. Where I come from, they aren't taken seriously, but it's totally different than in western countries. 
My second question - I found that I can ask for the citizenship after five years. Does it include time spent on college? I heard that Cyprus has many foreign students, and it's somehow odd that they can become citizens almost immediately after they finish their studies.
Thanks in advance.
(I used the search engine and checked the first 20 pages, but haven't found anything helpful - the topic about education is mainly about schools.)


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

tami said:


> I'm moving with my family to Larnaca, and since I finished high school, I would like to continue my education. My desired field of study is finance. I don't speak Greek, so the only option for me is to go to a private college/university. Which ones are considered good, particularly for this field? I would like to get good education and improve my chances of getting a job when I finish. I found two colleges there - Intercollege and P.A. college. But I know absolutely nothing about their reputation, and about private colleges' reputation at all. Where I come from, they aren't taken seriously, but it's totally different than in western countries.
> My second question - I found that I can ask for the citizenship after five years. Does it include time spent on college? I heard that Cyprus has many foreign students, and it's somehow odd that they can become citizens almost immediately after they finish their studies.
> Thanks in advance.
> (I used the search engine and checked the first 20 pages, but haven't found anything helpful - the topic about education is mainly about schools.)


Tertiary Education in Cyprus is very young with the National (Greek medium)University dating from 1989 (opened to students in 1992) - some private Colleges that have had a longer tradition here, have also gained University Status. However, you sould be aware that there is currently no functioning quality assurance agency in Cyprus, and many colleges/Universities rely on 'reputation' when it comes to admissions rather than any externally verified model of quality. In my experience of working in Schools and Universities/colleges - the biggest problem facing international students is that despite advertising English medium instruction, the lecturers in practice revert to greek with very brief (broken) english summaries. There are also numerous recognition issues of qualifications from many institutions, that are little more than glorified frontesterios (tutorial centres).

In Larnaca Intercollege has a deserved reputation for quality English medium courses. Since Cyprus joined the EU, Intercollege has worked to establish links with UK Universities. It currently offers courses in Business and Finance that are accredited by Edexcel (the UK's largest Examination Board) at Higher National Diploma level and the University of Greenwich in the UK - for level 3 Bachelor degrees for HND diplomates . Many of the faculty are international rather than Cypriot - instruction is therefore genuinely english medium and the awards are UK awards rather than Cypriot ones.

Good Luck with your move to Cyprus!


----------



## Constantinos (May 23, 2010)

kimonas said:


> Tertiary Education in Cyprus is very young with the National (Greek medium)University dating from 1989 (opened to students in 1992) - some private Colleges that have had a longer tradition here, have also gained University Status. However, you sould be aware that there is currently no functioning quality assurance agency in Cyprus, and many colleges/Universities rely on 'reputation' when it comes to admissions rather than any externally verified model of quality. In my experience of working in Schools and Universities/colleges - the biggest problem facing international students is that despite advertising English medium instruction, the lecturers in practice revert to greek with very brief (broken) english summaries. There are also numerous recognition issues of qualifications from many institutions, that are little more than glorified frontesterios (tutorial centres).
> 
> In Larnaca Intercollege has a deserved reputation for quality English medium courses. Since Cyprus joined the EU, Intercollege has worked to establish links with UK Universities. It currently offers courses in Business and Finance that are accredited by Edexcel (the UK's largest Examination Board) at Higher National Diploma level and the University of Greenwich in the UK - for level 3 Bachelor degrees for HND diplomates . Many of the faculty are international rather than Cypriot - instruction is therefore genuinely english medium and the awards are UK awards rather than Cypriot ones.
> 
> Good Luck with your move to Cyprus!


What Mr Kimonas fails to mention is that the PA College in Larnaca is the only College to offer Bachelors degrees that are accredited in their respective fields in Larnaca. Intercollege struck a deal with UK universities because they are still unable to have their own degrees accredited. 

The PA College in Larnaca is the best choice for accounting, finance, management and marketing degrees. All coursework is in English and if you graduate with a degree in accounting and finance you get the maximum exemptions from the ACCA certified and chartered accountants. Intercollege is still years behind achieving this if they ever do. If f you are serious about your studies and you want a good degree contact me and I will get you in touch with the right people.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Constantinos said:


> What Mr Kimonas fails to mention is that the PA College in Larnaca is the only College to offer Bachelors degrees that are accredited in their respective fields in Larnaca. Intercollege struck a deal with UK universities because they are still unable to have their own degrees accredited.
> 
> The PA College in Larnaca is the best choice for accounting, finance, management and marketing degrees. All coursework is in English and if you graduate with a degree in accounting and finance you get the maximum exemptions from the ACCA certified and chartered accountants. Intercollege is still years behind achieving this if they ever do. If f you are serious about your studies and you want a good degree contact me and I will get you in touch with the right people.


The above post does not take consideration of European directives and the latest developments in tertiary education both locally and within the newly established European Higher Education Area. Local accreditation from the Cypriot NARIC (KYSATS) is effectively worthless as there is no functioning Quality Assurance Agency in Cyprus so accreditation operates (as does much else here) on 'who you know' rather than 'what you know'. KYSATS for example recently passed and recognised awards from Kensington University and the University of Columbia Pacific which indicates the level of quality assurance applied (both do not exist) - so to have local accreditation is largely meaningless within the wider european framework. 
The awarding bodies mentioned in my first post are internationally recognised and each college/University that offers them (Including Intercollege) are subject to rigorous external inspection from authoritative quality assurance bodies.


----------



## Constantinos (May 23, 2010)

kimonas said:


> The above post does not take consideration of European directives and the latest developments in tertiary education both locally and within the newly established European Higher Education Area. Local accreditation from the Cypriot NARIC (KYSATS) is effectively worthless as there is no functioning Quality Assurance Agency in Cyprus so accreditation operates (as does much else here) on 'who you know' rather than 'what you know'. KYSATS for example recently passed and recognised awards from Kensington University and the University of Columbia Pacific which indicates the level of quality assurance applied (both do not exist) - so to have local accreditation is largely meaningless within the wider european framework.
> The awarding bodies mentioned in my first post are internationally recognised and each college/University that offers them (Including Intercollege) are subject to rigorous external inspection from authoritative quality assurance bodies.


Although I do not wish to get into a debate here, Mr Kimonas' argument is unfortunately for him self defeating. If quality assurance in Cyprus is non existent as he claims, what does this say about Intercollege which is still to be accredited by KYSATS? 

As far as external inspection is concerned the most rigorous inspections are made by professional organisations like the ACCA who are extremely picky as to who they choose to give exemptions to. PA College receives the highest number of exemptions for the classes required to receive a Certified or a Charter's degree. I am sorry but PA College is in a different league altogenther.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Constantinos said:


> Although I do not wish to get into a debate here, Mr Kimonas' argument is unfortunately for him self defeating. If quality assurance in Cyprus is non existent as he claims, what does this say about Intercollege which is still to be accredited by KYSATS?
> 
> As far as external inspection is concerned the most rigorous inspections are made by professional organisations like the ACCA who are extremely picky as to who they choose to give exemptions to. PA College receives the highest number of exemptions for the classes required to receive a Certified or a Charter's degree. I am sorry but PA College is in a different league altogenther.


Debate is not called for, the original poster asked about advice on Universities/colleges in Larnaca, rather than thinly disguised advertisements for particular institutions. As an educational consultant, I tried to offer such advice. Exemptions are determined by ACCA based on the qualification the candidate holds and the edexcel awards are accredited by ACCA for CAT exam exemptions regardless of where the student obtains the award – ACCA do not offer any exemptions for any HEI award for the professional level exams needed for full ACCA recognition. 

It may also be useful to know that many Cypriot colleges (including PA and Intercollege) are listed as a Premier institution tuition centre for Cyprus by the ACCA. ACCA conducts an Annual Review at each Premier tuition provider, where ACCA courses are discussed in detail. These reviews include meetings with tutors where compliance with ACCA requirements is confirmed and a private meeting with students attending the institution to discuss any issues or queries they may have. Students therefore have a choice of provider, despite the previous poster's assertion that there is really only one choice.

I have already discussed the lack of quality assurance in the Cypriot Education sector in threads concerning schooling and apolyterion recognition. Recent amendments to legislation has resulted in changes for the improvement of the sector, but I still maintain that the current frameworks for governance of the Cypriot curriculum lack the rigour required to meet EU directives. The Cypriot Ministry of Education (and Quangos such as KYSATS) have still to meet their full potential. I therefore do not hold my previous arguments to be self-defeating, but simply to reflect the reality of the current situation in the sector.


----------



## Constantinos (May 23, 2010)

kimonas said:


> Debate is not called for, the original poster asked about advice on Universities/colleges in Larnaca, rather than thinly disguised advertisements for particular institutions. As an educational consultant, I tried to offer such advice. Exemptions are determined by ACCA based on the qualification the candidate holds and the edexcel awards are accredited by ACCA for CAT exam exemptions regardless of where the student obtains the award – ACCA do not offer any exemptions for any HEI award for the professional level exams needed for full ACCA recognition.
> 
> It may also be useful to know that many Cypriot colleges (including PA and Intercollege) are listed as a Premier institution tuition centre for Cyprus by the ACCA. ACCA conducts an Annual Review at each Premier tuition provider, where ACCA courses are discussed in detail. These reviews include meetings with tutors where compliance with ACCA requirements is confirmed and a private meeting with students attending the institution to discuss any issues or queries they may have. Students therefore have a choice of provider, despite the previous poster's assertion that there is really only one choice.
> 
> I have already discussed the lack of quality assurance in the Cypriot Education sector in threads concerning schooling and apolyterion recognition. Recent amendments to legislation has resulted in changes for the improvement of the sector, but I still maintain that the current frameworks for governance of the Cypriot curriculum lack the rigour required to meet EU directives. The Cypriot Ministry of Education (and Quangos such as KYSATS) have still to meet their full potential. I therefore do not hold my previous arguments to be self-defeating, but simply to reflect the reality of the current situation in the sector.



As an educational consultant, therefore, you ought to be impartial and provide the facts as these apply. I am sorry to say that this has not been the case in this thread. (look at the first post. There is no mention of PA College). As for thinly disguised advertisements you are more than familiar (since you are an educational consultant) of the false advertisements that saw the light of day that were presenting Intercollege as the Larnaca's "own University", when of course it possesses no such title. Enough said. As I said I do not wish to start a debate but I am also entitled (just like you) to my own opinion. And let's leave future students to form their own judgement.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Constantinos said:


> As an educational consultant, therefore, you ought to be impartial and provide the facts as these apply. I am sorry to say that this has not been the case in this thread. (look at the first post. There is no mention of PA College). As for thinly disguised advertisements you are more than familiar (since you are an educational consultant) of the false advertisements that saw the light of day that were presenting Intercollege as the Larnaca's "own University", when of course it possesses no such title. Enough said. As I said I do not wish to start a debate but I am also entitled (just like you) to my own opinion. And let's leave future students to form their own judgement.


I couldn’t agree more with your sentiment about allowing students to decide – but in order to make an informed decision, students require accurate information. Tami’s original post asked for opinions about the reputations of two named institutions (PA College and Intercollege) and of private HEIs in general. I gave my advice, and the lack of mention of PA College in my first reply indicates (within the rules of the forum) that I hold the opinion that Intercollege’s reputation is stronger (and deserved). 
Your replies imply a sort of character assassination of one college over the other. I am aware of the so –called false advertisement regarding Intercollege’s claim to be a University. I think that some elements were probably ‘lost in translation’ but as I recall the advert you mention indicated that Bachelor degrees awarded by a UK HEI (a University) were now available in Larnaca which was effectively now Larnaca’s first ‘University’ (I also noticed that the new campus has a UK University sign at the entrance signaling its collaborative provision). Clearly such University status is NOT recognized by the Cypriot Authorities whatever the original intent of the campaign – which of itself does not affect the recognition of awards delivered via the collaboration which are subject to the QA systems of the UK rather than Cyprus (and in line with EU regulations). 
I personally welcome such collaborative provisions as they introduce beneficial expertise and experience into the Cypriot sector and underpin the beneficial aspects of the Bologna protocol for students in Cyprus.


----------



## Constantinos (May 23, 2010)

kimonas said:


> I couldn’t agree more with your sentiment about allowing students to decide – but in order to make an informed decision, students require accurate information. Tami’s original post asked for opinions about the reputations of two named institutions (PA College and Intercollege) and of private HEIs in general. I gave my advice, and the lack of mention of PA College in my first reply indicates (within the rules of the forum) that I hold the opinion that Intercollege’s reputation is stronger (and deserved).
> Your replies imply a sort of character assassination of one college over the other. I am aware of the so –called false advertisement regarding Intercollege’s claim to be a University. I think that some elements were probably ‘lost in translation’ but as I recall the advert you mention indicated that Bachelor degrees awarded by a UK HEI (a University) were now available in Larnaca which was effectively now Larnaca’s first ‘University’ (I also noticed that the new campus has a UK University sign at the entrance signaling its collaborative provision). Clearly such University status is NOT recognized by the Cypriot Authorities whatever the original intent of the campaign – which of itself does not affect the recognition of awards delivered via the collaboration which are subject to the QA systems of the UK rather than Cyprus (and in line with EU regulations).
> I personally welcome such collaborative provisions as they introduce beneficial expertise and experience into the Cypriot sector and underpin the beneficial aspects of the Bologna protocol for students in Cyprus.


I too welcome these collaborations when they are formed for the RIGHT reasons. NOT for the economic benefit of the institution in question. Further, I am familiar with the sign which is displayed outside Intercollege labeled "Greenwich University". It is misleading and illegal to say the least. 

As far as the reputation is concerned, what you are arguing is just a subjective opinion and I totally disagree. I know how Intercollege operates and I know how PA College operates. I will be glad to share my insides with you at any time since you are apparently a counselor and it is good to know these things first hand before giving an impartial advise to potential students. 

We could be arguing back and forth but the fact remains that PA College offers accredited Bachelors degrees where Intercollege does not. Plain and simple. And please do not refer to the collaborations again. If Intercollege had any potential they would offer their own degrees instead of relying on collaborators.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Constantinos
As kimonas freely gives information about schools and colleges throughout Cyprus and the schooling system in general and you appear to be pushing just one college while also carrying out a character assassination I think we can let the users of this forum decide who they believe.

I am now closing this thread before it degenerates into a slanging match.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Constantinos said:


> I too welcome these collaborations when they are formed for the RIGHT reasons. NOT for the economic benefit of the institution in question. Further, I am familiar with the sign which is displayed outside Intercollege labeled "Greenwich University". It is misleading and illegal to say the least.
> 
> As far as the reputation is concerned, what you are arguing is just a subjective opinion and I totally disagree. I know how Intercollege operates and I know how PA College operates. I will be glad to share my insides with you at any time since you are apparently a counselor and it is good to know these things first hand before giving an impartial advise to potential students.
> 
> We could be arguing back and forth but the fact remains that PA College offers accredited Bachelors degrees where Intercollege does not. Plain and simple. And please do not refer to the collaborations again. If Intercollege had any potential they would offer their own degrees instead of relying on collaborators.


I find your post mildly offensive. My opinions are the result of over 20 years of experience in the European Higher Education sector – I have acted as a consultant on programme validation and accreditation within the UK, work closely with colleagues in Cyprus, the UK and more widely in Europe, am in personal contact with policy makers within the European Commission and have held senior academic roles that embody Quality Assurance and External Examination. I am perfectly capable of giving impartial advice, and determining elements of opinion across the wide body of stakeholders that set the barometer of ‘reputation’. These include personal contact and discussions with students and staff (current and ex) at both institutions mentioned in this thread as well as the feast of opinions expressed in all manner of fora and media. I have also (in the course of my professional role) had recourse to contact the Examination Boards, Professional Bodies European Authorities and Cypriot Authorities which again have furnished me with more than just an amateur or ‘apparent’ familiarity with the quality of the HEIs discussed here. 
Getting back to Tami’s original question, there are several organizations offering awards in Finance and Business. Two of them have been discussed in this thread. Both offer courses that attract ACCA exemptions. One (PA College) has traditional Cypriot accreditation; the other (Intercollege) offers awards that are accredited through International awarding bodies. I have already made the point that I consider the accreditation apparatus of Cyprus to be conservative, overly reliant on nepotism and unreliable despite the very real local influence that it exerts. KYSATS for example have failed to recognise many awards on the grounds that the same titles are not offered at the University of Cyprus, but equally have recognized awards from diploma mills (both locally and overseas) when it suits a particular agenda. I reserve the right to mention anything I like within the rules of the forum, as many times as I see fit in order to make a reasoned and informed response. I see two distinct organizations – one parochial, conservative HEI offering a limited range of locally accredited awards, and of questionable reputation (I personally have not heard good reports of PA College which is why I did not mention it) and one innovative and outward looking, inclusive HEI offering a broader, more accessible curriculum with the benefit of international collaboration that goes further to meet the Bologna spirit of European collaboration in HE. Since you have started to make potentially defamatory comments including charges of illegal activity against one of the colleges, I think it a matter of balance to state my counter opinion – and I am sure a moderator will step in if I have overstepped any marks here and if I have, my apologies.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kimonas said:


> I find your post mildly offensive. My opinions are the result of over 20 years of experience in the European Higher Education sector – I have acted as a consultant on programme validation and accreditation within the UK, work closely with colleagues in Cyprus, the UK and more widely in Europe, am in personal contact with policy makers within the European Commission and have held senior academic roles that embody Quality Assurance and External Examination. I am perfectly capable of giving impartial advice, and determining elements of opinion across the wide body of stakeholders that set the barometer of ‘reputation’. These include personal contact and discussions with students and staff (current and ex) at both institutions mentioned in this thread as well as the feast of opinions expressed in all manner of fora and media. I have also (in the course of my professional role) had recourse to contact the Examination Boards, Professional Bodies European Authorities and Cypriot Authorities which again have furnished me with more than just an amateur or ‘apparent’ familiarity with the quality of the HEIs discussed here.
> Getting back to Tami’s original question, there are several organizations offering awards in Finance and Business. Two of them have been discussed in this thread. Both offer courses that attract ACCA exemptions. One (PA College) has traditional Cypriot accreditation; the other (Intercollege) offers awards that are accredited through International awarding bodies. I have already made the point that I consider the accreditation apparatus of Cyprus to be conservative, overly reliant on nepotism and unreliable despite the very real local influence that it exerts. KYSATS for example have failed to recognise many awards on the grounds that the same titles are not offered at the University of Cyprus, but equally have recognized awards from diploma mills (both locally and overseas) when it suits a particular agenda. I reserve the right to mention anything I like within the rules of the forum, as many times as I see fit in order to make a reasoned and informed response. I see two distinct organizations – one parochial, conservative HEI offering a limited range of locally accredited awards, and of questionable reputation (I personally have not heard good reports of PA College which is why I did not mention it) and one innovative and outward looking, inclusive HEI offering a broader, more accessible curriculum with the benefit of international collaboration that goes further to meet the Bologna spirit of European collaboration in HE. Since you have started to make potentially defamatory comments including charges of illegal activity against one of the colleges, I think it a matter of balance to state my counter opinion – and I am sure a moderator will step in if I have overstepped any marks here and if I have, my apologies.


Kimonas in my opinion you are not the one who has overstepped the mark. I was just about to close this thread though before you posted and I am going to do so now to save any degeneration into a slanging match. 
I am sure that regular users of this forum will have enough respect for you to know that your advice about schooling here is excellent


----------

